# tool ID please



## seany (Mar 11, 2012)

hi im looking to find out what this tool is as i have searched everywhere online and cannot seem to find anything about it! any input would be much appreciated


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome Seany.

Can you tell me what the words cast into it are? I can't read them to well from the pic.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I think it says Rotary on the one part, and Notting (short for nottingham) London on the other. Possibly a part for a larger machine.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

It looks like a rotary grinder or disk sander of some sort to me... put an abrasive disk on the "wheel" part, and you've got a table with an angle gauge to hold a workpiece at a precise angle.

Just guessing, though, since I've got no idea what it actually is.


----------



## seany (Mar 11, 2012)

it says rotary on the little cheese piece and Notting London on the foot, on the wheel there is a small plane type blade which leads me to believe its for cutting miters but ive never seen anything like it before sooo not entirely sure!

Thanks for you replies guys


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm stumped. 

A miter cutter would make sense, with the adjustable fence. Wonder if it's a picture framing tool.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Sounds like some engineer came up with a way to "automate" the concept of a shooting board. Really quite clever.

Now, if we could just find some historical info.

Care to be relieved of it? If it's as I'm guessing that thing should be in an industrial revolution museum.

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## seany (Mar 11, 2012)

Well I never use it sooo make me an offer....


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

seany said:


> Well I never use it sooo make me an offer....


I'm trying to find some references on it. More pics? Dimensions?

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## seany (Mar 11, 2012)

I couldnt find any references to it thats why I came on here to see if any1 had any better ideas as to what it was


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

seany said:


> I couldnt find any references to it thats why I came on here to see if any1 had any better ideas as to what it was


I'm gonna find it...

Pictures & dimensions...?

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## seany (Mar 11, 2012)

the wheel has a diameter around 250mm, the blade is 1 1/2" the cheese piece is 45° and 172mm from point to end, had an over all height of 280mm


----------



## seany (Mar 11, 2012)

the sticker says..... 'IMPORTANT when the knife becomes dull move cutting position by sliding table left or right. Repeat until the whole surface of the knife has been used.'


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

seany said:


> the wheel has a diameter around 250mm, the blade is 1 1/2" the cheese piece is 45° and 172mm from point to end, had an over all height of 280mm


Great! I can't make out the text on the shiny blue label... Would you mind? :smile:

It's got to be for mitering picture frame moulding as Brink guessed but I'm sure there's info out there...

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well as Brink and firemedic said a miter trimmer. I would say the midevel version of one of these?


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

If it is of any help....notting is the name of the company that made it....they made cutting tools since 1844

they go by "Servitroquel / Notting"nowadays


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

That is so COOL! It seems rather obvious to me a mitering device of a sort, like Tom said a "shooting board". Adjustable at that! Wonder what the pitch is on the blade.

I want one.


----------



## Lostinwoods (Mar 1, 2012)

*Sausage king*

Looks like it's for making fancy miter cuts in meat and cheese to me:laughing:.


----------



## seany (Mar 11, 2012)

Ive found out that the company that made this specializes in dies, punches and presses for the printing trade... 'history History
The Notting group was founded in 1844 in London, 
England and the group has been focussed on the printing 
industry since that time. Notting was one of the companies 
to introduce the laser and CAD design software into diecutting. The long established reputation for innovation pushed 
the Notting name to the forefront of the steel rule suppliers 
through out the world. In the early 1980’s Notting also 
entered the business form market and has since become a 
dominant supplier of business forms blades throughout the 
world.
In 1992 Notting acquired Servitroquel SA and with the 
combined experience and brand names, the two covered 70 
countries worldwide.
After the acquisition of Notting by the Simonds Industries 
group in 1998 came a period of consolidation and since 
then all the activities of the Simonds Notting division have 
been combined in an all new factory on the outskirts of 
Barcelona under the brand name Servitroquel Notting.
The resulting improvements in logistics and product quality 
combine to make Servirtoquel - Notting one of the most 
competitive suppliers in the die rule market' but still no wiser as to what this was intended for! Im goin to send them the pictures and see what they say


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

So, it's for cutting paper?


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

my guess would be for shaping bindings or resurfacing kickers(long wooden rod used to nudge print blocks as they moved and wiggled during printing)


----------



## Aquason (Jan 14, 2013)

*Tool ID - Its a typesetters mitre trimmer*



seany said:


> hi im looking to find out what this tool is as i have searched everywhere online and cannot seem to find anything about it! any input would be much appreciated


 
Ok, well the only reason I know what this is for is because I have one which came with an antique printing press which was given to us at the University of Limerick. It is a tool for mitering but it was used in this context for mitering lead type. It cuts beautifully accurate mitres on strips of lead that were used in typesetting.


----------



## commodore (Jan 14, 2013)

Blade sharpener?


----------

